# Nardil Success? Post experience here!



## mr t (Jan 28, 2010)

I currently take *Nardil (MAOI) and it has completely changed my life. I no longer deal with SA!!* I've seen posts of people who were on here before me that really inspired me to give it a shot. Best decision i could have made medication wise.

I have advocated Nardil on the forums for a while and the few I've convinced (it wasnt easy  ) to take it have had great success so far. I think it would be a good idea to post the experiences here, and how far you have come in dealing with SA, so to help encourage others to try it if they've run the mill on all the other drugs for SA out there and have yet to find the answer.

SA is such a painful thing to live with, I hope that more people with SA will be inspired by the personal experiences of others dealing with this terrible disorder and give Nardil a chance!
*
PLEASE POST YOUR NARDIL SUCCESS STORIES HERE!*

Discuss how severe your anxiety was and how you are doing now on Nardil

*p.s. if anyone has questions about nardil, side effects, diet restrictions etc, please feel free to ask!!*


----------



## Oioioi123 (Nov 1, 2011)

I definatly have a great success story and when I have a little more time I will add some more info. But it's been about 3 months now, I'm just recently getting over a manic phase and unlike most people I did not like it. I felt way to high strung, anyway I am getting better EVERY DAY. I am more happy less anxious, tons more energy. And people are noticing big time, my girlfriend said I'm way more pleasant to her now, my parents said wow you look good you dont have the scowl on your face you have had your whole life. Oh and guess what? People find me(the real me) charming and funny  for the first time ever in my life in the lunchroom at work I'm telling jokes and talking to people I don't know. And I notice how people are to me is totally different, I'm not the scary mean guy covered in tattoos anymore, people actually say hello and talk to me and stuff!! Before I was hiding behind the image of a bad ***(not the tattoos, I love tattoos) but I constantly had a sour look on my face and just looked like probably the most unapproachable person you will. I know it sounds to good to be true, but I'm living it. I have my life back and I owe Nardil. Btw right now I'm sitting on the hour long busride to work at 530am that I would normally be passed right out on! But I wake up ready to start the day now


----------



## jeff almighty (Jan 20, 2012)

Nardil is the only medication that has given me positive results for anxiety. While some of the SSRI's and Wellbutrin gave me some relief from depression, they never really helped with anxiety. Plus the side-effects were much worse on SSRI's. 
Before Nardil, my depression was mild to moderate, and my anxiety was horrible. I would have panic attacks almost everyday. While on Nardil, I haven't had a single panic attack! It stops those better than klonopin or xanax in my opinion without giving the foggy feeling. I still have some OCD symptoms on Nardil, so I'm not so sure it helps with that, but I can deal with it. I have some GAD still, but I think it's more "normal" like worrying about tests in school. People without this disorder still worry, so I think it's normal. Also, I have NO depression on Nardil. While I'm still "shy" on Nardil, I've taken a lot more risks like talking to people who I normally wouldn't talk to and speaking up more in certain situations. It definitely makes me feel more comfortable around people, but I'm still not a huge talker. I think it's just my nature to keep to myself, and it doesn't really bother me like it used to. Things like ordering food used to give me anxiety, but it's no big deal on Nardil. I sometimes can even joke around with the waiters, now. 
My family can definitely tell that I feel a lot better on Nardil. They were a little scared about me going on it because this is my second time on it. When I went into the initial manic phase during the first time I was on Nardil, I was sent to the mental hospital for things I'm not proud of due to anger/irritability. This second time on Nardil, I knew what to expect, so I was able to keep my anger in check. I was on 60mg the first time I took Nardil. This time, I'm only on 45mg, but it's still working really well at this dose. 
I can eat pretty much anything I want without a problem. Initial side effects (first month or so) were headaches, hard time sleeping, and some foggy brain/slowed cognition. The only side effect that really remains (as far as I can tell) is a delayed orgasm. There are too many benefits of Nardil to let a single remaining side effect bother me.


----------



## Oioioi123 (Nov 1, 2011)

I just wanna say that for the first time in my life I'm happy!!!! I'm actually excited to start the day now and I love it. What a life changin experience this Nardil is, there's been a couple times I have almost shed a tear because I feel so relieved to finnally feel normal and the happyness overwhelms me at times. You people NEED to try this medication. I can even go as far to say it has saved my life and relationships. I love you Nardil


----------



## mr t (Jan 28, 2010)

Oioioi123 said:


> I just wanna say that for the first time in my life I'm happy!!!! I'm actually excited to start the day now and I love it. What a life changin experience this Nardil is, there's been a couple times I have almost shed a tear because I feel so relieved to finnally feel normal and the happyness overwhelms me at times. You people NEED to try this medication. I can even go as far to say it has saved my life and relationships. I love you Nardil


Exactly. Waking and being actually excited by the opportunities each day will bring is the best part of life! Glad you added that post!!


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

mr t said:


> I currently take *Nardil (MAOI) and it has completely changed my life. I no longer deal with SA!!* I've seen posts of people who were on here before me that really inspired me to give it a shot. Best decision i could have made medication wise.
> 
> I have advocated Nardil on the forums for a while and the few I've convinced (it wasnt easy  ) to take it have had great success so far. I think it would be a good idea to post the experiences here, and how far you have come in dealing with SA, so to help encourage others to try it if they've run the mill on all the other drugs for SA out there and have yet to find the answer.
> 
> ...


I went to a foreign country just to try imao and they wouldnt give it to me on demand, instead they gave me all other meds that i have tried allready.

If I were to trust a med to help me it would be this. Link me to your doc :b


----------



## mr t (Jan 28, 2010)

RenegadeReloaded said:


> mr t said:
> 
> 
> > I currently take *Nardil (MAOI) and it has completely changed my life. I no longer deal with SA!!* I've seen posts of people who were on here before me that really inspired me to give it a shot. Best decision i could have made medication wise.
> ...


Have u tried ordering it on web? Im havent done it before but ive seen the websites. The drugs are more expensive on there but that could be a route to get your hands on nardil.


----------



## shy-one (May 10, 2008)

After trying pretty much every antidepressant under the sun without success, nardil was the only antidepressant that helped. 

I had very high expectations of it, I hoped that I would be able to approach a random girl on the street and ask her out, but unfortunately it didn't help THIS much. However, it did help a lot with depression and social anxiety. I also found it gave me much more motivation to do things I normally wouldn't bother doing. 

I have been on it sine June last year, and in the past few months I feel as though it plateaued. I am also going overseas later this year to a foreign country, so I thought it would be too risky to stay on it with all the unknown ingredients in food. 

So I thought i'd try coming off it and see how I go. The past few days have been horrible... losing motivation and hope, feeling a bit more jittery talking to people, etc. I am not sure if this will pass, or if I will go back to my pre-nardil days again forever (which I forgot how it felt since on nardil).

Before nardil my emotions were up and down (but mostly down). However, the good thing was that the highs were more enjoyable. When being on nardil, it kind of blunted both the highs and lows, and put me in the middle somewhere. I am not sure if this is worth it, but at least the lows aren't as bad (which were more frequent).


----------



## Oioioi123 (Nov 1, 2011)

No offense but it sounds like it was a mistake coming off. I'm guessing you didn't really plateau but just got to used to the med. no medication is going to make you a crazy social freak and just walk up to random girls on the street, if you wanna improve how your mind thinks and works you should have done CBT and talk therapy while ON Nardil. Way to many people make the mistake of coming off a med and then realizing how well it worked for them, remember there's a reason you went on Nardil to begin with



shy-one said:


> After trying pretty much every antidepressant under the sun without success, nardil was the only antidepressant that helped.
> 
> I had very high expectations of it, I hoped that I would be able to approach a random girl on the street and ask her out, but unfortunately it didn't help THIS much. However, it did help a lot with depression and social anxiety. I also found it gave me much more motivation to do things I normally wouldn't bother doing.
> 
> ...


----------



## shy-one (May 10, 2008)

Oioioi123 said:


> No offense but it sounds like it was a mistake coming off.


You're right, I can't do it. Each day is getting worse and I forgot how crap I used to feel before being on nardil. I feel that if I don't go back up to 45mg I'll probably end up suicidal at this rate.

It is very hard for me to remember emotional states. I forgot how I used to feel before I was on nardil... the only way of knowing is experiencing it because I just can't remember emotions very well.


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

One of my main concerns with Nardil and giving it a go; Is that i cycle alot and often have very increased heart rate. Sometimes going anaerobic 160 beats per minute. I have not done any research on the issue but the few people I talk to say it could possibly be a problem. And the only way I would give up one of my lifes passions was if I were truly at the end of my rope.
Any comments and insight into this with safety issues or if others on Nardil do aerobic exercise? It never really seems to come up in posts.


----------



## Oioioi123 (Nov 1, 2011)

metamorphosis said:


> One of my main concerns with Nardil and giving it a go; Is that i cycle alot and often have very increased heart rate. Sometimes going anaerobic 160 beats per minute. I have not done any research on the issue but the few people I talk to say it could possibly be a problem. And the only way I would give up one of my lifes passions was if I were truly at the end of my rope.
> Any comments and insight into this with safety issues or if others on Nardil do aerobic exercise? It never really seems to come up in posts.


 i excersize quit intensly on it, i lift weights 5 days a week and ussually do cardio 20 minutes before my workout and it hasnt effected me in the slightest. i dont see any issues with it, except for maybe the first while when it causes low energy but that passed for me and now its the opposite, i have lots of energy


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

Oioioi123 said:


> i excersize quit intensly on it, i lift weights 5 days a week and ussually do cardio 20 minutes before my workout and it hasnt effected me in the slightest. i dont see any issues with it, except for maybe the first while when it causes low energy but that passed for me and now its the opposite, i have lots of energy


So do you think intense cardio, I'm talking heart rate up to 160-170 beats per minute for up too 30 minutes during a ride would be okay? It's an anaerobic state. I might have to start researching it!!! I can be so lazy!!!:blank


----------



## Oioioi123 (Nov 1, 2011)

metamorphosis said:


> So do you think intense cardio, I'm talking heart rate up to 160-170 beats pee minute for up too 30 minutes during a ride would be okay? It's an anaerobic state. I might have to start researching it!!! I can be so lazy!!!:blank


Personally I think it's ok, I try to do pretty intense cardio. I would research Nardil and excersize, personally I think they compliment each other quite nicely


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

Oioioi123 said:


> Personally I think it's ok, I try to do pretty intense cardio. I would research Nardil and excersize, personally I think they compliment each other quite nicely


I have been searching. And so far, I am finding people talking about doing 30 minutes of cardio on it. I'm talking 3-5 hrs sometimes at different aerobic states. But I think it is safe as long as there is no hypertension present.
I was also looking at meds that can augment Nardil.
Modafinil_ I take 200mgs right now and from what I've been reading a lot of people do use the combo. effectively. I would think it would help with daytime sleepiness!!!!
Lamictal- A mood stabilizer that I use. From what I've read this can be used but also have read it cannot???

So, if any of you know or use these or other meds safely with Nardil, please share, as it is an important factor!!!


----------



## mr t (Jan 28, 2010)

metamorphosis said:


> I have been searching. And so far, I am finding people talking about doing 30 minutes of cardio on it. I'm talking 3-5 hrs sometimes at different aerobic states. But I think it is safe as long as there is no hypertension present.
> I was also looking at meds that can augment Nardil.
> Modafinil_ I take 200mgs right now and from what I've been reading a lot of people do use the combo. effectively. I would think it would help with daytime sleepiness!!!!
> Lamictal- A mood stabilizer that I use. From what I've read this can be used but also have read it cannot???
> ...


Lamictal is fine with nardil. My doc augments nardil with lamictal frequently and suggested it a while back. I was feeling good with the nardil and thought i would give it more time to work by itself which it ended up doing.

Of course the dosage of lamictal taken with nardil would be alot lower than you're probably taking now.


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

mr t said:


> Lamictal is fine with nardil. My doc augments nardil with lamictal frequently and suggested it a while back. I was feeling good with the nardil and thought i would give it more time to work by itself which it ended up doing.
> 
> Of course the dosage of lamictal taken with nardil would be alot lower than you're probably taking now.


Thanks for the answer about lamictal. Has anyone used modafinil with nardil safely and successfully??? I already take moadafinil and would think it would combat the afternoon tiredness I often hear about.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

metamorphosis said:


> I was also looking at meds that can augment Nardil.
> Modafinil_ I take 200mgs right now and from what I've been reading a lot of people do use the combo. effectively. I would think it would help with daytime sleepiness!!!!
> Lamictal- A mood stabilizer that I use. From what I've read this can be used but also have read it cannot???
> 
> So, if any of you know or use these or other meds safely with Nardil, please share, as it is an important factor!!!


Those are fine, in this case study that exact combo was used therapeutically (nardil, modafinil, lamictal).

http://ajp.psychiatryonline.org/article.aspx?articleid=177053


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

As I look into nardil more, which I must say; MAOI's , I have not researched in great detail before this thread. There seems to be some trends and concerns that I am spotting. 

1)- I have actually read finished the thread 'Just managed to get some nardil - need advice' by shy-one. It gives a very interesting and insightful months long account of his use of Nardil. I give him props for not only having the fortitude to stay with the med. for so long with all of the side effects and his up's and downs'.
But a few things really stick out with me about the thread.
-As for the OP, it appears his main focus and litmus test for nardil is the qwest for female interaction, dates, phone numbers etc. I know he mentions his job in some posts as an improvement. He also mentions meeting new friends and going into social places he would never have dreamed of going. But it always comes back to woman and their attention, as the proof of nardils SA effectiveness. Oftentimes it seems a precieved rejection leaves him in a depressive state. Which he places emphasis on the precieved effectiveness of nardil. Constantly wnating the nardil high and euphoria, that it simply doesn't provide long term. I know that age plays a role in these things. I do not know his age. But in reading the some 400 plus posts, I was left wanting more insight from a more experienced, long term users insight.
- Now on the plus side, he shows how frustrating and rewarding nardil seems to be. It seems like the struggle with dosing can be extremely difficult, more so than I thought. This would not have been so accurately shown, if he had not stuck it out for months. He writes about the hypotension, weight gain, sexual dysfunction. Variance in each individual's makeup plays a huge part with nardil's effects, tolerance and dosages. Some seem to titrate up smoothly. Plateauing at different levels (45-90mgs, or so) with little problem and pretty much stay there with excellent results. While others, like shy-one struggle with almost unbearable side effects. Hypotension that becomes so extreme that he passes out and hits his head, not even being able to walk for more than 5 minutes at some points. He than has the frustrating issue of trying to yo-yo the dose for a time with continued up's and downs.
-Last comments on the thread. It seems that either his pdoc was not very involved or was inept and not knowledgeable enough with MAOI's and the tricky of the issues involved with administration. Also, the OP seems to become obsessed to a certain degree about nardil. And basically attaches it to every emotion, situation, and girl that he experiences. When many of these issues can be chalked up to his natural personality and most peoples feelings in certain situations. He never considers or uses CBT/ACT or other helpful therapies, which is to bad There was mention of different sleep aids but no other types of meds used for daytime fatigue etc.
- Overall a very revealing thread on the struggles of one mans love/hate relationship with the drug. And again my hats of to shy-one, it was and is a great thread that has helped alot of people.

2) There seems to be some concern of long term liver and possible kidney toxicity. Which is obviously a gigantic issue for a med. that is usually indicated for longterm use. I did some searching on pubmed and other resources. I was not able to find any articles or studies confirming this; When nardil was used with healthy adults. I need to do some more research on this but it can takes time to find some good, reliable studies. And this one seem's to be the case for me.

Does anyone have some studies, reports, or articles on this. Or is this toxicity issue usually not an issue?
And are there some long term users that can chime in?
Finally, any comments about my post are welcome. Especially dosage issues, the ideal "sweet spot", side effects and how you have dealt with or overcome them? etc.

One last thing, not having a bowl movement for almost a week is not healthy. That's basically not eliminating toxins from the body and causing a buildup in the system. That's why we usually have at least on bowel movement a day.


----------



## upndownboi (Oct 7, 2010)

great, insightful post.. there's a paper on phenelzine-induced fulminant hepatic failure here although not even the abstract is viewable sadly. I recall coming across said abstract sometime ago where it mentioned the guy was on 45mg for several weeks when it occured, I'm unclear if it was fatal. Coming across that paper made me quit Nardil. If you find the full body of it please let me know.

IME the sense of self and capacity for enjoyment i get back in remission (talking about depression here) is what seems central, depression robs you of your humanity and without that its very hard to be socially effective.



metamorphosis said:


> As I look into nardil more, which I must say; MAOI's , I have not researched in great detail before this thread. There seems to be some trends and concerns that I am spotting.
> 
> 1)- I have actually read finished the thread 'Just managed to get some nardil - need advice' by shy-one. It gives a very interesting and insightful months long account of his use of Nardil. I give him props for not only having the fortitude to stay with the med. for so long with all of the side effects and his up's and downs'.
> But a few things really stick out with me about the thread.
> ...


----------



## shy-one (May 10, 2008)

Ok so after trying to wean off nardil for the past 2 - 3 weeks, I couldn't take it anymore. I got down to 2 and a quarter tablets a day and felt terrible. Depression returned big time, anxiety came back - I was often jittery when talking to people. I lost all motivation and hope to do anything. So I decided to go back up to 45mg (my usual dose) and see what happens. 

This is now day 2 of being back on 45mg and already I feel so much better. Not only has it improved my depression and anxiety, but it has completely changed my thought processes again. One thing I really like about nardil is that it gives you so much more motivation to get out and do things, when normally I couldn't be bothered or didn't see the point. For example, I went overseas for the first time a few months ago, then only 1 month later I booked my next overseas holiday in Europe. I would probably have never had the motivation to go overseas in the first place if I wasn't on nardil, let alone book another overseas trip on the other side of the world! 

Nardil isn't just an antidepressant and anti-anxiety med, it completely changes your thinking and thought processes (for the better). I completely forgot how I used to think before I was on it, and only now after trying to come off it do I remember. When I used to be dating or in a relationship before nardil, I was insecure, needed constant re-assurance daily, scared they would leave me, was clingy, obsessive, etc. But when I am dating on nardil things are completely different. I am more secure about myself, no longer need much re-assurance, and if they leave me I just think "oh well, there are plenty of other things in life". The bottom line is nardil makes it so you don't give a damn about such stupid things. 

After being on nardil for nearly a year I plateaued and thought it wasn't working as well. However I doubt this was the case. I just became used to it and forgot how bad things were before I was on it. From what I hear, a lot of people also do this. If you forget how good nardil works for you then try coming off it for a while... soon enough you'll remember. Sometimes it can be a good reminder for those who have been on it for a while. 

If you have a read through these forums you will see the the majority of people who come off nardil just about always end up going back to it at some stage. Some may come off to try other meds, then have no success, jump back on nardil and they are good again. Again, I think this is because they forget how crap things used to be before they were on it. 

One of the big reasons I wanted to try coming off was because I'm sick of watching what I eat all the time. The fear of a hypertensive crisis is always in the back of my mind, and I wish I could eat anything without thinking twice. However, when you weigh up this risk with the benefit, I think I am much better being on nardil. I would rather put up with being careful about what I eat, than feeling depressed, anxious and having no motivation to do anything.


----------



## shy-one (May 10, 2008)

metamorphosis said:


> As I look into nardil more, which I must say; MAOI's , I have not researched in great detail before this thread. There seems to be some trends and concerns that I am spotting.
> 
> 1)- I have actually read finished the thread 'Just managed to get some nardil - need advice' by shy-one. It gives a very interesting and insightful months long account of his use of Nardil. I give him props for not only having the fortitude to stay with the med. for so long with all of the side effects and his up's and downs'.
> But a few things really stick out with me about the thread.
> ...


Thanks, I'm glad it could help others.

And yes you are right, a lot of people take nardil for the same primary reason - lonliness. Along with the depression, this was a huge motivating factor for me.

I think the reason why I kept dating so many women was because I could. Previously I could never do this, so suddenly it opened up my world, one I wanted to explore. I'm sure many of you here would feel the same if you could suddenly talk to women.

However, I can also tell you that after dating so many I am now tired of it, and I'm seeking other things, eg travel or possibly living overseas for a while. Again, something I wouldn't have had the motivation to do before nardil.

And yes, I have tried CBT, and had a lot of counselling. Again none of this really helped.


----------



## Oioioi123 (Nov 1, 2011)

the bowel movement thing really isnt realistic meta, i go twice a day still. if your haveing bowel problems all it takes is some fiber, some pro biotics(even a couple probiotic yogourts a day work) and also digestive enzymes will help bloat. the bowel movement part should be a non-issue if you know what your doing. i used to have IBS before nardil, and nardil has cured that for me. i used to go like 5-6 times a day with loose bowels, now (not to be too graphic) but i go twice a day with soft, solid stools. I take fiber supplements, and i eat 2 activias a day, no problems what so ever. Also including fruit and vegetables in your diet will help. Nardil is king by itself, but if you include a good diet and excersize you will decrease side effects and increase effectiveness. So far every side effect i have had has been manageable through different means, and i get less side effects then SSRI's



metamorphosis said:


> As I look into nardil more, which I must say; MAOI's , I have not researched in great detail before this thread. There seems to be some trends and concerns that I am spotting.
> 
> 1)- I have actually read finished the thread 'Just managed to get some nardil - need advice' by shy-one. It gives a very interesting and insightful months long account of his use of Nardil. I give him props for not only having the fortitude to stay with the med. for so long with all of the side effects and his up's and downs'.
> But a few things really stick out with me about the thread.
> ...


----------



## shy-one (May 10, 2008)

Oioioi123 said:


> the bowel movement thing really isnt realistic meta, i go twice a day still. if your haveing bowel problems all it takes is some fiber, some pro biotics(even a couple probiotic yogourts a day work) and also digestive enzymes will help bloat. the bowel movement part should be a non-issue if you know what your doing. i used to have IBS before nardil, and nardil has cured that for me. i used to go like 5-6 times a day with loose bowels, now (not to be too graphic) but i go twice a day with soft, solid stools. I take fiber supplements, and i eat 2 activias a day, no problems what so ever. Also including fruit and vegetables in your diet will help. Nardil is king by itself, but if you include a good diet and excersize you will decrease side effects and increase effectiveness. So far every side effect i have had has been manageable through different means, and i get less side effects then SSRI's


Yep, this was mostly towards the start... I go more often now. Normally every day to every second day.

Like you, I also had severe IBS before nardil and would need to go 5-6 times a day. Nardil has also cured my IBS!

On a side note, the girl I've been seeing just broke up with me today... thank god i'm back on nardil or I wouldn't be coping right now!


----------



## Oioioi123 (Nov 1, 2011)

shy-one said:


> Yep, this was mostly towards the start... I go more often now.
> 
> Like you, I also had severe IBS before nardil and would need to go 5-6 times a day. Nardil has also cured my IBS!
> 
> On a side note, the girl I've been seeing just broke up with me today... thank god i'm back on nardil or I wouldn't be coping right now!


I'm happy to see Nardil wonders so wonderfull for you sad is just a life changing experience. What dose is optimal for you?


----------



## shy-one (May 10, 2008)

Oioioi123 said:


> I'm happy to see Nardil wonders so wonderfull for you sad is just a life changing experience. What dose is optimal for you?


45mg how about you?

60mg and insomnia is worse, and I also feel too weak to do much.

Anything less than 45mg doesn't do anything.

I guess i'm lucky that only 45mg works enough for me.


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

Sorry about the repeated postings, it was an accident. I was trying out a new application that I obviously didn't know how to use.:| 

Do any of you use adjunct medication with nardil on a daily basis, which is not used for sleep? Modafinil, lamictal, and reduced clonazepam, I would potentially stay on for a time. So, I would really be interested in any feedback on that.


----------



## shy-one (May 10, 2008)

I should mention that before nardil my emotions were a lot more severe... with 99% of the time being dominated by depression. On the rare occasion I was happy (eg a new relationship) I would rapidly go from depression to euphoria.

It almost seems as though nardil blunts both highs and lows, giving you something in the middle. It stops you from falling down to a certain level of depression, but then you also don't get as intense highs. I would much prefer this, because I can't stand the horrible crash that normally comes after the rare occasion of euphoria.

Put it this way... previously after a relationship breakup I would be suicidal and even ended up in hospital a few times. Since being on nardil and having a few break ups (mind you they were shorter) I could manage it MUCH better, and didn't feel as if it was the "be all and end all".


----------



## Oioioi123 (Nov 1, 2011)

metamorphosis said:


> Sorry about the repeated postings, it was an accident. I was trying out a new application that I obviously didn't know how to use.:|
> 
> Do any of you use adjunct medication with nardil on a daily basis, which is not used for sleep? Modafinil, lamictal, and reduced clonazepam, I would potentially stay on for a time. So, I would really be interested in any feedback on that.


 you will must likely need something for sleep, and im going to ask my psych for modafinil, both for improved energy levels and also to help ADD. i go on monday so i will let you know how it goes. if she wont prescribe modaqfanil theres other ways i can get it


----------



## shy-one (May 10, 2008)

Oioioi123 said:


> you will must likely need something for sleep


No doubt. When I first started nardil at one stage I was only getting 2 hours sleep a night... I pretty much had to take naps whenever possible, eg as soon as I got home from work.

I won't lie, the insomnia nardil gave me is the worst I have experienced in my life. But if you can manage to get through it you will almost certainly be rewarded for your effort. Then it does ease significantly over time. I still wake up a few times during the night, but I've become used to it and just expect it now. I probably get about 7 hours sleep now on 45mg.

Get whatever sedatives you can get hold of, you'll certainly need them. If benzo's do the trick try taking them every second day perhaps, and also alternate with something else, eg seroquel or doxylamine succinate to avoid tolerance.


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

Oioioi123 said:


> you will must likely need something for sleep, and im going to ask my psych for modafinil, both for improved energy levels and also to help ADD. i go on monday so i will let you know how it goes. if she wont prescribe modaqfanil theres other ways i can get it


Meds. for sleep seem very limited. I take it trazadone is out of the loop, as it affects 5HT??? I use it prn currently. I do have some samples of seroquel 100mg tabs. I have been planning on breaking them into fourths for a try. But for some reason I have this fear that it would knock me out,well into next day. So, maybe I will even try to fourth it again (15mgs) and see how it effects my sleep. The other sleep meds., I have heard of being used on here is otc. doxylamine and I believe diphenhydramine. Though not sure on that last one. What about a low dose of doxepine (5mgs.). I'm just throwing these out there to see what you guys/girls consider the most effective for you? And also if any one has used some of the others I have mentioned above. I have not researched that part of this whole equation yet. And with a pretty bad headache, I don't feel like digging through websites and studies on it for the time being. So any answers on that would help me? Appreciated!!!


----------



## Oioioi123 (Nov 1, 2011)

ok so apparently even though its over the counter doxylamine is extremely effective, not diphenhydramine though, i take zopiclone and it works very well actually. and i know lots of people use seroquel except for some it can cause hangover, what i would do is buy the otc sleep med with doxylamine(NOT dipenhdramine) and then get something from your doctor too, and switch them up. so like one night take doxylamine, then the next seroquel or whatever, eventually you might get used to it and not have to take anything though. i really hope you take the plunge on nardil, i can provide you tons of advice on how to help any side effects you get



metamorphosis said:


> Meds. for sleep seem very limited. I take it trazadone is out of the loop, as it affects 5HT??? I use it prn currently. I do have some samples of seroquel 100mg tabs. I have been planning on breaking them into fourths for a try. But for some reason I have this fear that it would knock me out,well into next day. So, maybe I will even try to fourth it again (15mgs) and see how it effects my sleep. The other sleep meds., I have heard of being used on here is otc. doxylamine and I believe diphenhydramine. Though not sure on that last one. What about a low dose of doxepine (5mgs.). I'm just throwing these out there to see what you guys/girls consider the most effective for you? And also if any one has used some of the others I have mentioned above. I have not researched that part of this whole equation yet. And with a pretty bad headache, I don't feel like digging through websites and studies on it for the time being. So any answers on that would help me? Appreciated!!!


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

metamorphosis said:


> What about a low dose of doxepine (5mgs.).


Not sure such a low dose would work, My pdoc tried me on 50mg awhile ago and even that dose hardly put me to sleep, and I don't even take nardil.


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

Can anyone chime in about exercise. Especially aerobic exercise is what I do (bike riding). If your on Nardil and your BP is alright, have any of you had problems with exercise and sports, going into a high aerobic or anaerobic state?

Also with those that have been posting and are on Nardil. How long have you been on it now? at what dose? and how do you feel?


----------



## jeff almighty (Jan 20, 2012)

metamorphosis said:


> Can anyone chime in about exercise. Especially aerobic exercise is what I do (bike riding). If your on Nardil and your BP is alright, have any of you had problems with exercise and sports, going into a high aerobic or anaerobic state?
> 
> Also with those that have been posting and are on Nardil. How long have you been on it now? at what dose? and how do you feel?


You should be fine with exercise. I don't really do much aerobic type stuff, but I do lift weights. However, no doctor has ever warned me about exercise while on Nardil, and I haven't read anything indicating that it should be a problem unless you have some kind of heart condition or something (you probably wouldn't be put on Nardil anyways if that were the case).

I've been on Nardil around 4 months now. I'm on the low-end of the spectrum dose wise at only 45mg. However, I feel great! I have no depression and very little anxiety. It hasn't turned me into a super outgoing person or anything, but I'm a whole lot more comfortable around people than I was before Nardil. Only a couple side-effects remain. I can barely orgasm (if at all). I usually end up frustrated and try again later. It's even worse on Nardil than the SSRI's (at least for me). If anything, my libido has increased, so that's not the problem. The second side effect is having some disturbances in sleep/needing less sleep to feel rested. Also, I don't remember dreams at all anymore.


----------



## shy-one (May 10, 2008)

jeff almighty said:


> You should be fine with exercise. I don't really do much aerobic type stuff, but I do lift weights. However, no doctor has ever warned me about exercise while on Nardil, and I haven't read anything indicating that it should be a problem unless you have some kind of heart condition or something (you probably wouldn't be put on Nardil anyways if that were the case).
> 
> I've been on Nardil around 4 months now. I'm on the low-end of the spectrum dose wise at only 45mg. However, I feel great! I have no depression and very little anxiety. It hasn't turned me into a super outgoing person or anything, but I'm a whole lot more comfortable around people than I was before Nardil. Only a couple side-effects remain. I can barely orgasm (if at all). I usually end up frustrated and try again later. It's even worse on Nardil than the SSRI's (at least for me). If anything, my libido has increased, so that's not the problem. The second side effect is having some disturbances in sleep/needing less sleep to feel rested. Also, I don't remember dreams at all anymore.


I personally couldn't do any exercise or even walk very far when I started on nardil. Hypotension was really bad and lasted for a good 4 months before going away.

Like you, I'm also lucky to have an effective dose at only 45mg. At 60mg I found it hard to exercise, because for some reason my legs would ache, even when walking up a gentle hill.

I'm also not a "super outgoing person" on nardil, but it does ease my depression and anxiety significantly. However the biggest thing I've noticed is a huge increase in motivation, does anyone know what chemical in the brain may be responsible for this? I'm thinking possibly dopamine. When I'm on nardil I want go get out there and do stuff, set plans/goals for the future, have a direction etc. Before nardil I just didn't care and had no hope for the future.

For me the only side effect that has stayed around (although much less severe) is a bit of insomnia. I still wake up a few times during the night but usually get back to sleep pretty quickly now. I also feel as though I don't need quite as much sleep to feel well rested, which I consider to be a good thing. Previously I probably needed 9 hours, now I only need about 7.


----------



## jeff almighty (Jan 20, 2012)

shy-one said:


> I personally couldn't do any exercise or even walk very far when I started on nardil. Hypotension was really bad and lasted for a good 4 months before going away.
> 
> Like you, I'm also lucky to have an effective dose at only 45mg. At 60mg I found it hard to exercise, because for some reason my legs would ache, even when walking up a gentle hill.
> 
> ...


Ahh. My BP actually went slightly UP when I started Nardil, but my pulse went down (around 50-60 BPM!). My doc said this usually doesn't happen, which I knew from all of the reports of hypotension. However, my BP is back to normal levels and never really dipped too low.

The motivation is most likely dopamine. I believe that norepinephrine has stimulating/motivation properties, too.

I, too, only need 7 or 8 hours to feel rested, now. I'm not sure if it's the medication or if it's a lack of depression. I would sleep a ton while depressed. It's probably a combination of both.

Are you going back on Nardil? I believe I saw that you posted that you thought you could deal without it?


----------



## shy-one (May 10, 2008)

jeff almighty said:


> Are you going back on Nardil? I believe I saw that you posted that you thought you could deal without it?


Yeah, I thought I was well enough to come off it, but after 2 weeks of gradually reducing my dose I got really depressed and anxious again 

It goes to show how good nardil is, sometimes you forget how bad things used to be before you were on it.

Now I am back on 45mg again.


----------



## barchaetone (Oct 15, 2011)

*St. Louis doc for Nardil?*

Anyone here have any luck finding a doctor in the *St. Louis, Missouri area* who is willing to prescribe Nardil? After thorough research of my symptoms and different medications, and having tried numerous SSRIs and SNRIs with mixed results, I *really, really, really* want to give this medicine a shot. I'm a smart guy with iron-clad willpower (I've given up all sweets, which I crave, for lent and I only caved once) and can promise never to eat any forbidden foods for the rest of my life it this might help. :yes


----------



## Oioioi123 (Nov 1, 2011)

barchaetone said:


> Anyone here have any luck finding a doctor in the *St. Louis, Missouri area* who is willing to prescribe Nardil? After thorough research of my symptoms and different medications, and having tried numerous SSRIs and SNRIs with mixed results, I *really, really, really* want to give this medicine a shot. I'm a smart guy with iron-clad willpower (I've given up all sweets, which I crave, for lent and I only caved once) and can promise never to eat any forbidden foods for the rest of my life it this might help. :yes


through lies and deceit my friend, its the only way i got it. go to a new doctor preferably a foreign one, seem really depressed and down. tell him you were on nardil for a few years and you thought you were well enough to come off so you did and now your extremely depressed again and really need to get back on and your well aware of all the interactions from those few years being on it


----------



## jeff almighty (Jan 20, 2012)

I just told my doctor that I had tried almost every other med and that I read on several message boards that Nardil was a good option for SA, so he was willing to prescribe it. Maybe I got lucky. I avoid other medicines that are known to be a problem (cold meds, etc.). However, I think the food restrictions are exaggerated. I've been eating pretty much anything I want.


----------



## Oioioi123 (Nov 1, 2011)

jeff almighty said:


> I just told my doctor that I had tried almost every other med and that I read on several message boards that Nardil was a good option for SA, so he was willing to prescribe it. Maybe I got lucky. I avoid other medicines that are known to be a problem (cold meds, etc.). However, I think the food restrictions are exaggerated. I've been eating pretty much anything I want.


 good for you man. welcome to the club, how long, what does and what results thus far?


----------



## jeff almighty (Jan 20, 2012)

Oioioi123 said:


> good for you man. welcome to the club, how long, what does and what results thus far?


Thanks! I've been on it for around 4 months. I don't have any depression, and anxiety is very low. I'm a lot more comfortable talking to people who I barely know, and I speak up more in class. If I get a question wrong, I don't beat myself up as much as I used to, and I just feel a lot calmer in general . I'm only on 45mg, and I don't think I need any higher right now.

Remaining side effects are anorgasmia (which is pretty frustrating at times) and less need for sleep. I only slept around 5 hours last night and still felt rested. Ask anything else you'd like to know .


----------



## barchaetone (Oct 15, 2011)

For those of you who have experienced anorgasmia with this drug, did you also experience the same thing with SSRIs? I experienced the same effect with every SSRI and SNRI that I tried. It was very, very frustrating. Still, if this drug actually could help me enough so that I could try to be more outgoing, it would be worth it. 

Another question - to what degree have you all experienced a feeling of being "inhibited" prior to treatment and while on treatment? I am oftentimes crippled by inhibition in social settings and in much interpersonal interaction. I don't smile, laugh, talk to someone I don't know, say what I'm thinking, crack jokes, respond to playful teasing (even by my wife), look comfortable, etc. in all situations except when I'm with immediate family. I never ask anyone for help or support. I never voluntarily interact with other men socially because I'm afraid that my lack of interest in typical guy stuff will make me seem unmanly. I also fear reading emails from friends and bosses, and I never assert myself at work when my boss does inconsiderate things. I can't even bear putting something assertive in an email and sending it. My heart pounds walking into a social situation where I don't know anyone and I usually don't go or leave early (or spend lots of time in the bathroom). I feel like there is a thick invisible wall around me that won't allow me to do normal things. I've also lost my drive and motivation to accomplish things in life and to stay productive. I obsess about my poor social skills and anxiety constantly, and I ruminate about even momentary failed social interactions for days afterwards.

Does this sound like a case that this drug would be appropriate for? Maybe there is something else better?


----------



## jeff almighty (Jan 20, 2012)

barchaetone said:


> For those of you who have experienced anorgasmia with this drug, did you also experience the same thing with SSRIs? I experienced the same effect with every SSRI and SNRI that I tried. It was very, very frustrating. Still, if this drug actually could help me enough so that I could try to be more outgoing, it would be worth it.
> 
> Another question - to what degree have you all experienced a feeling of being "inhibited" prior to treatment and while on treatment? I am oftentimes crippled by inhibition in social settings and in much interpersonal interaction. I don't smile, laugh, talk to someone I don't know, say what I'm thinking, crack jokes, respond to playful teasing (even by my wife), look comfortable, etc. in all situations except when I'm with immediate family. I never ask anyone for help or support. I never voluntarily interact with other men socially because I'm afraid that my lack of interest in typical guy stuff will make me seem unmanly. I also fear reading emails from friends and bosses, and I never assert myself at work when my boss does inconsiderate things. I can't even bear putting something assertive in an email and sending it. My heart pounds walking into a social situation where I don't know anyone and I usually don't go or leave early (or spend lots of time in the bathroom). I feel like there is a thick invisible wall around me that won't allow me to do normal things. I've also lost my drive and motivation to accomplish things in life and to stay productive. I obsess about my poor social skills and anxiety constantly, and I ruminate about even momentary failed social interactions for days afterwards.
> 
> Does this sound like a case that this drug would be appropriate for? Maybe there is something else better?


I had delayed orgasm on SSRI's. This side-effect wasn't as bad on SNRI's, but it was still present. However, I could still orgasm everyday on those medicines. On Nardil, I have to wait like a week to 10 days, or it's not going to happen =/. I've tried everything to "get in the mood", and it's nearly impossible. Of course, different side-effects happen for different people.

I was pretty dang inhibited before Nardil. Even the few times I've been drunk, I would usually just chill in some corner lol. On Nardil, I'm still "shy", but it's made me feel at lot more at ease around people, so it is a lot easier to try to be assertive. It takes some time to retrain your brain. I don't think any medicine can just make you automatically change the ways you've done things for so long. I still ruminate about things a lot, but I do have OCD. Nardil has helped me more than any medicine or combo of medicines I have tried, and I've tried A LOT (all legal ones).


----------



## barchaetone (Oct 15, 2011)

Well, being married (ha ha) sex usually doesnt happen more than once every 7-10 days (sometimes much less!) so that might just work out. ;-)


----------



## Oioioi123 (Nov 1, 2011)

barchaetone said:


> Well, being married (ha ha) sex usually doesnt happen more than once every 7-10 days (sometimes much less!) so that might just work out. ;-)


 im blessed and cursed in the way nardil hasnt made my anorgasmia worse, but i have permanent anorgasmia from stupid ssri's. imnow on 75mg and it hasnt effected anything sexually, maybe takes me a tiny bit longer to get an erection but nothing that noticeable, and nothing some extra injectable testosterone wont fix


----------



## barchaetone (Oct 15, 2011)

I don't know if you're familiar with injectable T or not, so I'll offer a few words if you're not. The biggest problem with testosterone supplementation is that your hypothalamus-pituitary axis responds by shutting down endogenous testosterone production. In other words, your testicles shrink to the size of grapes (large grapes if your very lucky), and if your levels were decently high before, they'll probably not get any higher. 

For an unknown cause having to do with my pituitary gland, my body stopped producing testosterone in my early to mid 30s. When it was finally diagnosed, the first week on supplementation, my beard grew twice as fast as normal, and I was the horniest thing in town. My body responded by switching off the remaining production of testosterone and the benefits became much more modest. I'm still way better off than before treatment and my sex drive is higher than it was but still not nearly as high as before my pituitary suddenly shut things down. I don't slip into clinical major depression anymore. (Now, it's mostly atypical depression.)


----------



## Oioioi123 (Nov 1, 2011)

i supplement with testosterone but not for the same reasons as you, and when i go to high doses my sex drive is through the freaking roof!! i have a child on the way so i dont ever plan on comeing off, i enjoy the effects of higher testosterone levels way to much


barchaetone said:


> I don't know if you're familiar with injectable T or not, so I'll offer a few words if you're not. The biggest problem with testosterone supplementation is that your hypothalamus-pituitary axis responds by shutting down endogenous testosterone production. In other words, your testicles shrink to the size of grapes (large grapes if your very lucky), and if your levels were decently high before, they'll probably not get any higher.
> 
> For an unknown cause having to do with my pituitary gland, my body stopped producing testosterone in my early to mid 30s. When it was finally diagnosed, the first week on supplementation, my beard grew twice as fast as normal, and I was the horniest thing in town. My body responded by switching off the remaining production of testosterone and the benefits became much more modest. I'm still way better off than before treatment and my sex drive is higher than it was but still not nearly as high as before my pituitary suddenly shut things down. I don't slip into clinical major depression anymore. (Now, it's mostly atypical depression.)


----------



## barchaetone (Oct 15, 2011)

I'm glad it works for you, and certainly with the effects of drugs like Nardil, it makes sense to do this. Luckily, we had all the kids we wanted before the low T hit me. One thing that injectable testosterone going for it is it's a very effective male contraceptive!


----------



## barchaetone (Oct 15, 2011)

Oioioi123 said:


> im blessed and cursed in the way nardil hasnt made my anorgasmia worse, but i have permanent anorgasmia from stupid ssri's. imnow on 75mg and it hasnt effected anything sexually, maybe takes me a tiny bit longer to get an erection but nothing that noticeable, and nothing some extra injectable testosterone wont fix


Wait a minute, *permanent* anorgasmia from SSRIs? This can happen? Everytime I came off a SSRI/SNRI, the anorgasmia disappeared at the same time I became crabby and anxious.


----------



## Oioioi123 (Nov 1, 2011)

barchaetone said:


> Wait a minute, *permanent* anorgasmia from SSRIs? This can happen? Everytime I came off a SSRI/SNRI, the anorgasmia disappeared at the same time I became crabby and anxious.


Prior to ssri usage I had a normal ejaculatory time sometimes even too "quick". Went on ssri's(Paxil) and immediatly as expected I got anorgasmia and would take me forever to "go". I stopped the Paxil and to this day the anorgasmia has not gotten better. It's frustrating for me and my girlfriend, sometimes I can't even go and that's when I'm totally unmedicated. If that's a coincidence then it's a pretty goddamn big one. There's no doubt in my mind it's from the ssri


----------



## jeff almighty (Jan 20, 2012)

Oioioi123 said:


> Prior to ssri usage I had a normal ejaculatory time sometimes even too "quick". Went on ssri's(Paxil) and immediatly as expected I got anorgasmia and would take me forever to "go". I stopped the Paxil and to this day the anorgasmia has not gotten better. It's frustrating for me and my girlfriend, sometimes I can't even go and that's when I'm totally unmedicated. If that's a coincidence then it's a pretty goddamn big one. There's no doubt in my mind it's from the ssri


Dang, that sucks =/. Like barchaetone, my ability always came back.


----------



## Oioioi123 (Nov 1, 2011)

jeff almighty said:


> Dang, that sucks =/. Like barchaetone, my ability always came back.


Damn right it does, I did some research and apparently it does happen but is rare that they cause permanent effects like this. So I'm one of the unlikely ones, I still have a healthy and fulfilling sex life but I can say it is definatly more then frustrating at times. And I think that's the reason Nardil hasn't effected me sexually at all because I was already messed up from ssri's


----------



## shy-one (May 10, 2008)

One week back on 45mg and depression and anxiety almost gone again. I forgot how bad things used to be before nardil! 

If anyone doubts its still working, then I challenge you to come off it and you'll soon find out! We just get so used to feeling "normal" that we forget how we used to feel before nardil. Emotions can be hard to remember, as it is a state of mind. 

I do hope that one day I've got enough good things going in my life that i'll be able to manage without nardil. However until that day I think I'm going to have to stay on it just to get to that stage in the first place. Nardil allows you build up your life again, especially if you have hit rock bottom. I have never had such motivation to do things in my life. I want to travel, I even want to move overseas and see what else is out there. 

If anyone out there has tried everything, then I urge you to give nardil a go. SSRI's are rubbish by comparison. I have literally been through every SSRI over the past decade and they all did nothing. Nardil works. I believe that if I hadn't gone on nardil I probably wouldn't still have a job now - heck I might not even still be alive. 

Nardil saves lives. It is truly a miracle.


----------



## Oioioi123 (Nov 1, 2011)

So happy for you man, congrats. There's no greater feeling then when you find something that works and you start to feel "normal" when Nardil started working I actually got really emotional, like an overwhelming feeling of happyness like OMG this terrible burden I've had my whole life is finnally being lifted. It's truly a miraculous feeling especially after trying a million other meds



shy-one said:


> One week back on 45mg and depression and anxiety almost gone again. I forgot how bad things used to be before nardil!
> 
> If anyone doubts its still working, then I challenge you to come off it and you'll soon find out! We just get so used to feeling "normal" that we forget how we used to feel before nardil. Emotions can be hard to remember, as it is a state of mind.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

how he hell did i miss this thread?


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

barchaetone said:


> Wait a minute, *permanent* anorgasmia from SSRIs? This can happen? Everytime I came off a SSRI/SNRI, the anorgasmia disappeared at the same time I became crabby and anxious.


i had that during the loading phase of nardil and believe me i gave my wenis uppercuts and it would not occur at all. it impossible. but that effect only lasts a few months cause iam back to normal now.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

metamorphosis said:


> So do you think intense cardio, I'm talking heart rate up to 160-170 beats pee minute for up too 30 minutes during a ride would be okay? It's an anaerobic state. I might have to start researching it!!! I can be so lazy!!!:blank


i maintained that for an hour. i cut back to 45 min a day but i keep it at 160. but i dont have any adverse affects.


----------



## Oioioi123 (Nov 1, 2011)

Dr Hobo Scratch MD said:


> how he hell did i miss this thread?


You were too busy upper cutting your wenis LOL


----------



## barchaetone (Oct 15, 2011)

Did the "wenis" talk kill this thread?


----------



## boostinggtir (May 27, 2011)

Haha I come off Nardil, and I also started durin the same time as Shyone... YES AFTER A FEW WEEKS OFF I THINK I NEED Nardil!!! again. Same boat as SO haha


----------



## Oioioi123 (Nov 1, 2011)

boostinggtir said:


> Haha I come off Nardil, and I also started durin the same time as Shyone... YES AFTER A FEW WEEKS OFF I THINK I NEED Nardil!!! again. Same boat as SO haha


I notice this SO frequently with Nardil on this board and others to. People complain about the "Nardil poopout" and decide its not working and they are coming off then weeks or months later realize just how well it actually was working. Since I'm "newish" to Nardil I have GOT to remember this, if I ever feel it "stop" working play with the dosage or something instead of coming off. I literally have seen like 10 stories of this in the past few weeks or months


----------



## boostinggtir (May 27, 2011)

more then anything, I just ran out of nardil one day... An thought I'd try Parnate. Parnate is ok, though just an up an down rollercoaster for me. And I also feel like crap in the morning on paranate, given the supershort half life. Messes with my memory also. Nardil feels far more comprehensive. The lack of sleep almost killed me, though I now take GH which give a real REM sleep with dreams etc.. Will seee i I can get a stim to help with the day time tiredness when back on nadil soon.


----------



## Oioioi123 (Nov 1, 2011)

boostinggtir said:


> more then anything, I just ran out of nardil one day... An thought I'd try Parnate. Parnate is ok, though just an up an down rollercoaster for me. And I also feel like crap in the morning on paranate, given the supershort half life. Messes with my memory also. Nardi feels far more comprehensive. The lack of sleep almost killed me, though I now take GH which give a real REM sleep with dreams etc.. Will seee i I can get a stim to help with the day time tiredness when back on nadil soon.


really? Never thought about that. I have about 10 kits of GH at home, I haven't used it in a long time, I just "help people get it"  what do you do, take a few iu before bed? Find it helps?


----------



## boostinggtir (May 27, 2011)

http://southernresearchco.com/ipamorelin-cjc-1295-combo.html
Well GH peptides.. Helps keep the weight down an enhances wellbeen further. Taking with Nadil is so critical for me.


----------



## Oioioi123 (Nov 1, 2011)

boostinggtir said:


> http://southernresearchco.com/ipamorelin-cjc-1295-combo.html
> Well GH peptides.. Helps keep the weight down an enhances wellbeen further. Taking with Nadil is so critical for me.


Oh that's just peptides, you would get better results off real GH or grf ghrp-2 combo


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

is there a generic brand of this pill? id love to try it.


----------



## jeff almighty (Jan 20, 2012)

SomebodyWakeME said:


> is there a generic brand of this pill? id love to try it.


Yes. I think most people are on the generic, and there are even whole forums dedicated to which generic is better. I've never seen a difference switching from one to the other.


----------



## shy-one (May 10, 2008)

boostinggtir said:


> Haha I come off Nardil, and I also started durin the same time as Shyone... YES AFTER A FEW WEEKS OFF I THINK I NEED Nardil!!! again. Same boat as SO haha


Did you come off completely or were you tapering off?

I got down to 2 and a quarter tablets a day (down from 3) and couldn't take it anymore. Goes to show just how dose sensitive nardil really is, as little as a quarter of a tablet (about 4.25mg) can make a huge difference.

I believe everyone has an optimal dosage on nardil - which is the best balance between side effects and efficacy. Deviating from this optimal dose by even as little as 4.25mg - 7.5mg can make a huge difference. It can take a long time to find this optimal dose. Luckily for me its only 45mg.


----------



## shy-one (May 10, 2008)

boostinggtir said:


> more then anything, I just ran out of nardil one day... An thought I'd try Parnate. Parnate is ok, though just an up an down rollercoaster for me. And I also feel like crap in the morning on paranate, given the supershort half life. Messes with my memory also. Nardil feels far more comprehensive. The lack of sleep almost killed me, though I now take GH which give a real REM sleep with dreams etc.. Will seee i I can get a stim to help with the day time tiredness when back on nadil soon.


For me its the opposite, nardil messes with my memory and it can take me a long time to remember things, even words.


----------



## shy-one (May 10, 2008)

Oioioi123 said:


> I notice this SO frequently with Nardil on this board and others to. People complain about the "Nardil poopout" and decide its not working and they are coming off then weeks or months later realize just how well it actually was working. Since I'm "newish" to Nardil I have GOT to remember this, if I ever feel it "stop" working play with the dosage or something instead of coming off. I literally have seen like 10 stories of this in the past few weeks or months


In saying that, I've been half thinking of trying to go off it again haha. Mostly due to the weight gain  But then I look back and remember what its like. Emotions are weird things, you can't seem to remember them because its a state of mind - you can only experience them.


----------



## Oioioi123 (Nov 1, 2011)

shy-one said:


> In saying that, I've been half thinking of trying to go off it again haha. Mostly due to the weight gain  But then I look back and remember what its like. Emotions are weird things, you can't seem to remember them because its a state of mind - you can only experience them.


Dude don't lehr weight gain make u come off I literally haven't gained a pound since being on it. Thanks to cytomel and watching my diet, excersize and vitamins


----------



## Oioioi123 (Nov 1, 2011)

jeff almighty said:


> Yes. I think most people are on the generic, and there are even whole forums dedicated to which generic is better. I've never seen a difference switching from one to the other.


What's the generic, what difference did you notice and what country are you in that they have the generics?


----------



## boostinggtir (May 27, 2011)

Oioioi123 said:


> Dude don't lehr weight gain make u come off I literally haven't gained a pound since being on it. Thanks to cytomel and watching my diet, excersize and vitamins


Yep.. this what I'll be doing. I act I'm aready. Yea I came right of Nardil. from say 30mg.. Depression crept back over a few week till the present where is becoming quite evedent. 1. think about missing the gym (I LOVE THE GYM) 2.BINGE EATING AT TIME. (had movationan to be disciplined on nardil)


----------



## boostinggtir (May 27, 2011)

Oioioi123 said:


> Dude don't lehr weight gain make u come off I literally haven't gained a pound since being on it. *Thanks to cytomel* and watching my diet, excersize and vitamins


where I get mine..

Maybe seleiline would be better for you.

can get it here.
https://www.alldaychemist.com/278-eldepryl-5-mg.html

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Selegiline


----------



## shy-one (May 10, 2008)

boostinggtir said:


> Yep.. this what I'll be doing. I act I'm aready. Yea I came right of Nardil. from say 30mg.. Depression crept back over a few week till the present where is becoming quite evedent. 1. think about missing the gym (I LOVE THE GYM) 2.BINGE EATING AT TIME. (had movationan to be disciplined on nardil)


My diet hasn't really changed at all since nardil. I definitely think it makes you put on weight by slowing your metabolism down. I always feel more bloated as well.


----------



## Oioioi123 (Nov 1, 2011)

boostinggtir said:


> where I get mine..
> 
> Maybe seleiline would be better for you.
> 
> ...


Why would selegiline be better for me? I'm getting awesome results off Nardil and barely any side effects..?


----------



## jeff almighty (Jan 20, 2012)

Oioioi123 said:


> What's the generic, what difference did you notice and what country are you in that they have the generics?


I've been on both Greenstone (Pfizer) and Gavis. I haven't seen a difference. I was saying that other people around the internet claim that there is a difference. I'm from the US.


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

Oioioi123 said:


> Why would selegiline be better for me? I'm getting awesome results off Nardil and barely any side effects..?


Come on man, you KNOW the new Nardil doesn't work anymore, they reformulated it to nothing but fillers. You are not even on a sugar pill

:teeth


----------



## Oioioi123 (Nov 1, 2011)

LOL I'm gonna have to nickname you spartan7 haha



Inshallah said:


> Come on man, you KNOW the new Nardil doesn't work anymore, they reformulated it to nothing but fillers. You are not even on a sugar pill
> 
> :teeth


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

nardil helped me see the real problem that i thought was anxiety. with anxiety so high its hard to see the difference between that and other stuff you may have got going on.


----------



## shy-one (May 10, 2008)

Cerberus said:


> Question: What impact has nardil had on your cognition? Did you have problems concentrating before and nardil helped you focus more? What about brain fog?


It gives me memory problems, but it improves my motivation and focus significantly. Previously I never really had any goals and was just existing from day to day. With nardil I have goals for the future, I want to travel and even move overseas.


----------



## GidgetGirl (Jan 22, 2013)

barchaetone said:


> Anyone here have any luck finding a doctor in the *St. Louis, Missouri area* who is willing to prescribe Nardil? After thorough research of my symptoms and different medications, and having tried numerous SSRIs and SNRIs with mixed results, I *really, really, really* want to give this medicine a shot. I'm a smart guy with iron-clad willpower (I've given up all sweets, which I crave, for lent and I only caved once) and can promise never to eat any forbidden foods for the rest of my life it this might help. :yes


Dr. Thomas Nowatny. He's cool and very smart.


----------



## puppy (Jun 27, 2012)

6 months into Nardil and 2 months into CBT and I truly feel like a regular person, physically and emotionally. 

I used to always have cold clammy hands, but now my hands are dry and warm. I used to hardly eat anything, but now I have a healthy appetite. Whenever old acquaintances see me they comment on how healthy I look.

I can now make phone calls without my voice quivering, approach strangers, ask for help in stores, and even do things a lot of normal people can't like go to bars alone to do karaoke. I can stay calm and reasonable in conflict situations. I have clearer goals for my future and can confidently and calmly work toward achieving my goals without getting discouraged at every minor setback.

Summary: I grade Nardil A+.


----------



## rohitkaushik (Feb 24, 2020)

Hello, Nardil contains the active ingredient phenelzine, which has a place with a group of meds. called monoamine oxidase inhibitors, or MAOIs. Nardil is utilized to treat particular kinds of depression. It works by changing the way messages are sent starting with one nerve then onto the next in the mind.

As per my experience, This drug is utilized in the treatment of depression and has demonstrated to be viable in treating tension issues, for example, fit of anxiety disorder. The primary issue with these drugs is that the patient needs to cling to severe dietary limitations, for example, no wine, cheddar or nourishments that contain tyramine. These meds can't be taken together with a few different kinds of drugs.

Reference: AllGenericMedicine

Thanks!


----------

